# If you won the lottery, what would you do?



## Bassetluv (Mar 8, 2007)

I know that for me, if I won a substantialamount of money (we're talking _millions_) I'd do a couple ofthings...first, I would purchase a large Victorian house in thecountryside (in the southeast U.S. somewhere). Then I'd have a largebarn/building constructed, large enough to house all sorts of animalscomfortably, and I'd have it designed for all creaturecomforts...heated, large specialized rooms for rabbits, and a separatesection (or perhaps separate barn) for a horse. I'd take in any rabbitsthat were in desperate need of a place to stay and would house themuntil suitable human moms or dads could be found for them.

I'd alsotry and find shelters in need of funding and helpthem out, especially if it were to make the difference between thembeing a shelter that's forced to euthanize due to lack of room or help,and turn it into a no-kill shelther.

I'd probably also make donations in other places, such as childrens'hospitals and hospices. And I'd have a _lot_ of fun handing outmoney to people randomly, just because it would be so great to do.

Oh, and I'd buy a new pair of shoes...mine are constantly falling apart...

So...what would you do with the money? What is your dream?


----------



## naturestee (Mar 8, 2007)

I'd have a house full of foster rabbits.:embarrassed:

And maybe go back to school to be a vet. The vet college isabout 4 hours away, plus I'd still have to work. So that's ano-go right now.

And we'd probably open up a game store.


----------



## Aina (Mar 8, 2007)

I'd put a million of it in savings, to get theintrest from it. The other parts of it would probably besplit among my diferent animals building a barn, dogpark, and animalsancuarty, and a little going in to a art room and house for me.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2007)

I would buy a house next to Basset. I would beable to adopt a child from China like I want. I would help my family.Parents, grandparents,and siblings. 

I would be able to stay home and start a petsitting bussiness. (Something I have been thinking of.)


----------



## naturestee (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey Jade, my sister has always wanted a babygirl from China! Maybe you can go together and split theairfare or something.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2007)

It's funny we could come up with the money toget there, the money for the whole adoption. Thing is now there isafinancial requirments that are killer. 
*
Financial Requirements 
*
The family must show a positive net worth (assets vs.. liabilities) of at least $80,000.00.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 8, 2007)

Seriously? She'd be out then. She's a lawyer but she'll be paying off law school for a very long time.

You'd think with all the orphan babies they have over there that theywouldn't be as picky. No wonder I hear more about peoplegoing to Russia now. The rules can be so silly. Iremember hearing stories of the hassles my aunt and uncle went throughto adopt my cousin from South Korea.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2007)

Russia is not easy. Lot of back door dealings. I have alot of information.


----------



## sproett (Mar 8, 2007)

I want to adopt from Guatemala. Weplan to in about three years. I'd love to get a set oftwins. We're waiting on my daughter to be four or five beforewe adopt. I have wanted to adopt since I was a littlekid. Luckily my husband loves the idea, althoughIbet he'd rather just adopt one kiddo. He really wants toadopt from Asia. When did China's financial requirementschange? 

I'd do the same as a lot of you, buy a nice house, donate money tochildren and animals in need, buy my parents a house, get a nicer car,adopt my twins, and stuff like that.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2007)

It changed recently like in the last month ortwo. Guatemala last I heard had temp stop on adoptions.Colombia is open. 

http://www.childrenshopeint.org/Synopsis.htm


----------



## Yourillusion (Mar 8, 2007)

First I would Fix up this house, sell it. Then Iwould buy a bigger one with more land, andstart up a RabbitRescue, since there is none to be found around here. Not even theHumane Society takes in Rabbits. Last but not least set up Collegefunds for all four kids.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh wow...Millions? Almost inconcievable for me...

hmm...tithe 10% then...

oh wow...

Well - I'd pay off our house and car and the kids' student loans.

Buy hubby a farm outside of town somewhere - maybe sell this house and move out there

Build a rabbitry that is attached to the farm house but not IN the farmhouse (like my current one which is in the sunroom)

and maybe buy more rabbits? (Just kidding on that).

from there....only God knows what we'd do! But I know Art would keep working....and I'd probably keep on writing....

Peg


----------



## Michaela (Mar 8, 2007)

Rabbits!! Lots and lots of rabbits.....

:brownbunny:toastingbuns:bunny24:bunny19:dutch:bunnyheart:bunny2

:bunny17::bunny2:bunny5:bunnieskiss:anotherbun:brown-bunny:bunny16:bunnyangel:

I'd go on a trip around the world - everywhere.

Buy a house in the Swiss Alps, and one in France.

Build a big house here for my parents.

Build some sort of memorial to Berri.

Weird, but I'd like to start a really good pet store here, well maybein England, it would not sell bunnies, but would take in rescues andhave homechecks before they were sold, all spayed and neutered. I'dprovide all the necessary information (and direct them here of course)There would be good cages - only large solid hutches and NIC cubes withgood plans for them


----------



## Amberry (Mar 8, 2007)

lol I talk about this subjecct with my husbandall the time. I would buy my own house with a swimming pool so I couldget exersize (I have bad knees and i am only 19) =/ I would make everyroom in the house to my exact specifications, a big tub and a walk inshower with a view would be awesome lol  I dont know what else Iwould do actually, the only thing I ever think about is owning my ownplace and getting out of the place I am now =/


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 8, 2007)

Thge very first thing that came to my mind, wasto buy myself one each of the fastest and best looking cars in theworld...then I remembered that I can't really drive...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 8, 2007)

I would buy someone a house. Someone that REALLY needed one...but I'm not sure who that would.

I would also get us a house (quite a lot like the setup bassetluvmentions), and it would have to be somewhere in the Midwest, well awayfrom Tornado Alley. It would have space enough for all theanimals I want to have, and have enough acerage to possibly have alittle zoo (not petting zoo) for kids to come and learn about animalsand animal care.

I would also get a van for myself and a work truck for my hubby.

I would make sure our house had a separate guest house, so people couldcome visit us and stay as long as they like because they would have aseparate space to stay in. People like my dad would reallyenjoy something like that.

As for room for the bunnies...I would figure out a way to have anindoor space that's got PLENTY of space for them. Maybeanother guest house, or an extension off our house that's a separatekind of space (maybe with a door or some such). I would havefurniture in it for them, as well as play areas, and big hugs stuffiesthey can hang out with. It would be made in such a way that Icould go in and play with them all. And forget fosters, Iwould just pick up all the bunnies from BunnyLuv, after they help meget them all bonded, and give them that space! 

I would build a neat ledge space about two feet from the ceiling thatruns along the walls, for my kitties to lounge around, look down atpeople, feel like the king and queen that they truly are. Itwould have a ramp going up to it, and coming down, and go through holesin the wall to get to the next room. I saw it on a show once,and it really looks like a fantastic idea! Not to mention allthe kitty houses I would get them...I've always wanted to get them thathuge tall kind that's made to look like a tree. 

I would have a DECKED out kitchen (hey, you've seen mine...) so I canplay with recipes and have all the tools I need to trulyplay. I've always wanted to try my hand at being a chef, so Imight take classes at that. But I would love to have all thetoys at home so I can produce those amazing recipes for myfamily. 

Other than that, donations to animal-helping funds, donations tovarious organizations that help people in need, I would give loads tomy church, and I would give young girls that are in the same kind ofsituation I was in (stuck in a horrible family situation) the thingsthey need to truly be able to GET OUT of those situations. Ihave a few friends (and a couple that are members here) that I wouldgive anything to help...but just don't have the space or thefunds. And I know they would be SO happy with my helpingthem...and I think they know I would if I could, too. One dayI intend to be well-off enough that I'll be able to do that.

I would have a library...that's right, a library...containing all thebooks I love, that has plenty of space for more. 

I think that's about it, really...some of those sound pretty selfishwhen I write them down...but hey, I'm being honest, hehe! 

Hugs and love to all!

Rosie*


----------



## Amberry (Mar 8, 2007)

I think I would love buying other people housesbecause I know how bad I really need one and it stinks not being ableto have one


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 8, 2007)

I completely agree...have you seen the video I made of our house??

Check it out here (first vid on the page), and you'll understand why I have such grand ideas about a house, hehe!!
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=19524&amp;forum_id=6

*
Amberry wrote: *


> I think I would love buyingother people houses because I know how bad I really need one and itstinks not being able to have one


----------



## Amberry (Mar 8, 2007)

I just watched it, reminds me alittle of how Iam living, I live in a 12 by 13 foot room and I only go out to use thebathroom, my husbands makes all my food because of how badly I feel inthis place, I hate being here. It is his mothers house and I am notcomfortable at all here. I feel like I have stayed over at a friendshouse WAY too long and it is time to go home... except there is nowhere else for me to go.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 8, 2007)

Awwww .......I wish I could do something to help....

See? You're exactly the person I would buy a house for, too...

I NEED THOSE MILLIONS!!!!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 8, 2007)

If i won the lottery,i would keep a bit formyself,just enough to keep me comfortable for the rest of mylife,andi wouldgive a fair bitto my twoboys,and the rest i would split up between charities.

My number one charity is the Ronald Mcdonald house..for childhood cancer

My son Anthony was diagnosed with cancer when he was 13..he's 16 nowand cancer free ,but what he went through will always haunt me.

cheryl


----------



## Amberry (Mar 8, 2007)

hehe you are sweet


----------



## Amberry (Mar 8, 2007)

Cancer in kids is really sad and scary, I am glad he is cancer free now


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2007)

i would take a month long trip around the world.. . stopping in africa to make a personal donation to one of the manyorphanages there that are currently filled with AIDS kids. . .

i would pick a few rescues to donate to also.

my parents would be set for the rest of their lives, my grandparentswould also be set. i would set up money for my brother to go tocollege, my one sister to have her dream wedding, and my other sisterwould get a fund for the baby, plus a house (or at least a chunk ofland to build on). . .

i have an aunt that has had many life problems, and is in major debtright now just surviving. . . she is a product of an abusiverelationship and is working on fixing her life, and her childrens, iwould get some support for them. . . even if it was only clearing someof her old debt.

i would buy a house, and become a foster parent to kids. i wouldalsohave a special few rooms that were turned into bunnyrooms, and besides herman and winnie, i would fill them with fosterrabbits.

i would buy an irish wolfhound (or rescue one) as that is my dream dog.

i would send a summer renting a villa in tuscany, or one of the smallervillages around that area. . . spend my days lounging, going to themarket, collecting odd trinkets. . . it is one of my dreams. . . afterreading under the tuscan sun, i want to travel there so bad!

i would leave a large chunk of my money to some random person when idied. . . simply because i have always thought it would be the coolestthing to get contacted by a lawyer saying "the lady you opened the doorfor 2 years ago died, and left you so and so much money". . .

there is a lot i could do with a large sum of money. . .


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2007)

I feel stingy now. 

Thing is sadly a million doesn't go far. 

My first concern is always my family and that includes my animals.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 8, 2007)

I LOVE that idea.....how sweet....
*
katt wrote: *


> i would leave a large chunk ofmy money to some random person when i died. . . simply because i havealways thought it would be the coolest thing to get contacted by alawyer saying "the lady you opened the door for 2 years ago died, andleft you so and so much money". . .


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 8, 2007)

There's so much stuff I want I can't fit it here even in computer text.



XD


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 8, 2007)

I know that I would buy a couple ofhomes. One somewhere warm, maybe Hawaii. I'd alsobuy my mom and brother a home. Probably have to get a newDodge Charger, those are too cool, and it would have to be a stick, Imiss stick shifts.

Pay off every bill I have and all my family's too. Get awhole new wardrobe,a makeover, adopt some bunnies, build anew bowling alley for my husband to run. He wants to do thatsoooo bad.

That's all I can think if for now. I'd also buy my son anything he wanted.


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 9, 2007)

*Amberry wrote: *


> Ijust watched it, reminds me alittle of how I am living, I live in a 12by 13 foot room and I only go out to use the bathroom, my husbandsmakes all my food because of how badly I feel in this place, I hatebeing here. It is his mothers house and I am not comfortable at allhere. I feel like I have stayed over at a friends house WAY too longand it is time to go home... except there is no where else for me togo.


aawww Amberry...I'm sorry to hear you're having a hard time. I justwanted to tell you though, that things will change for the better. Ifyou can believe this, I was a single mom on welfare for almost 3 yearsafter I got laid off in 1995. It wasn't until 1998 that I_finally_ got full-time work again, and within a year I hadpurchased my own house. Had someone told me a year before this that Iwould be going from welfare to owning my own house within the year, Iwould never have believed it. Yet it did happen. 

You just hang onto faith that something better is coming your way soon, and it will... :hug1


----------



## juicyjuicee (Mar 9, 2007)

Ooo I love thinking about this stuff.

Buy a house with mucho land, open up an animal shelter, donate a lot, and invest quite a bit.

I bought a mega millions ticket a couple days ago when the jackpot was around 300 million, but no luck. :?


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 9, 2007)

Quit my job and go back to school. Pay off myhouse so I don't have a mortgage. Give some to my parents.Pay off Neil's school loans. Put the rest in the bank and live off theinterest. Travel for a month each year to different parts of the world.

That lottery I win better beseveral millions... 



____________
Nadia


----------



## sproett (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for that info on adopting.We're definately adopting but are waiting until at least a year or twoafter my husband graduates medical school. Hopefully by thattime (2-3 years) Guatemala's program will be up and runningagain. I looked up China's policies and they've changed a lotsince I last looked into it. I can't believe you have to havea net worth of $80,000.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2007)

Don't remind me.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 10, 2007)

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> My son Anthony was diagnosed with cancer when he was13..he's 16 now and cancer free ,but what he went through will alwayshaunt me.
> 
> cheryl


Oh Cheryl I never knew that...I'm so pleased he's well now. That musthave been so hard for you having to keep strong for him, and obviouslyfor him, I can't imagine going through the treatment.

:hug1


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh gosh..And they say money doesn't buy happiness? I disagree..

I'd love to have the money so I can go tocollege after highschool to become a veterinarian. Maybe open a clinic that deals withpeople who can't afford veterinarian care for their pets. 

I'd love to buy a large house with a few rooms dedicated to rabbits. Have lots of fosters too. 

I'd love to donatea large amount of money to the HRS,and other charities.

So many more things...


----------



## Starina (Mar 10, 2007)

I would pay off my MIL's house. My FIL died andleft all of us with a lot of debt. My BF and I live with her and itwould be nice for her to not have to worry about making the morgage ifwe left. I would buy my BF the building he is in love with and wants toturn into an art studio. I would buy my dream home. It would probablylook like the Addams Family house, and kids would say "That's wherethose scary people live." It would have a Giant library, a sewing room(also for knitting supplies), and a ceramics studio in it. I would makemy Faux taxidermy, which I have been so interested in, but can't affordthe supplies. I would probably get another rabbit or three. I would buylots of books. I would probably open my own business (most likely aretail store, or screen printing place) and hire my BIL, so he wouldn'thave to hurt himself cutting trees anymore. My BF, BIL , and myselfwould also probably make movies, so I would need the camera we havebeen admiring, and a nice computer for editing.I would finally be ableto afford to get married, and go on my Disney Cruise honeymoon. I wouldvisit Ireland, England, Scotland, and Japan. I would visit my homeland,Alaska. I would take my BIL to Seattle, and hopefully inspire him tomake music again.

~Star~


----------



## Matsuro (Mar 11, 2007)

If I won the Lotto (and funny you metion it, Itried to play but the computer for the lotto was down), I would buymyself a house, with 6 bedrooms, and 4 bathrooms. Two levels mind you.

Most of those bathrooms and bedrooms would be expanded into suites, three would be turned into one. Haven! lol.

I would also give some to animal rescue's including Steve Irwin's zoo. To help the crocs since he no longer can (RIP Steve!).

Than I would go shopping for new clothes.

I would take a two week trip to Tokyo, Japan.

I would buy some pets I wouldn't be able to have because of housingproblems (cost of houses sucks! Meaning they are to much!) Rottweilers,GSD's, Staffies, Great Danes, Dobies, etc.

I would spend the rest on living and on the animals.


----------



## saltythesealion (Apr 12, 2007)

I would buy our family a new house, give some tocharity, some to the animal resue team, some to help end world hunger,some to support a child, some to buy shoes, anoth nindendo ds, nintendods games and give some to my grandparents,aunts,uncles,cousins(etc...)


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Apr 13, 2007)

I would make a extension to my house, so thatBunBuns' room could be bigger. And she could have a ginormous NICmansion! I would go to needy countries and personally give money outinstead of sending it to a organization. Then i would get my dad aporch and my mom a silver jeep (hers is black) and then iwould put the rest into my university savings. 

^_^:colors::bunnydance::elephant:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Apr 13, 2007)

Then i wuld donate to the SPCA (monthly)


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 14, 2007)

the 1st thing id do it quit my job!!!! oh wait, i don't have a job  

no i'd acutally buy the house my grandparents live in and all the land.my greatgrandpa built it over 50years ago, then i'd remodel it. id buythem a condo were ever they wanted to live. buy me,ron and cody lots ofstuff and the bunnys. i'd also get a bigger salt water tank! help myyounger sister holly get on her feet. pay of my dad house and he and mystepmom take care of my sisters holly's 2 kids so i'd set up a savingsacct so they can go to college and maybe a trustfund they get when theygraduate. my mom and stepdad have a nice house and good jobs so notsure i'd need to help them. an my sister lisa and her husband arepretty well off too, but her daughter my niece hanna is autistic so i'ddo something nice for her. I also have a cousin that in a wheelchairhe's got alot of different problems i'd see if my aunt angie neededanything to help his life be better. i could think of lots of place idlike to go


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Apr 15, 2007)

Assuming I won an amount of moneylarge enough for me to do whatever I wanted this is how it would go. Iwould put at least 80% of it in a bank to live off of the interestlater. I want a large house, particularly an underground one (but it isneogatable (Iwant my boyfriends parents house! It is amazing!)) I wantmy own little zoo: dogs, cats, rabbits, goats, sheep, horses, theworks. I want to pay off my mom's house and give her some money. I wantto do something nice for all of my family. I want to donate tocharities. I want to travel the world. I want to do whatever workstrikes my interest and not have to stick to one thing. There is somuch I want to do that I can't even list it all!

Rae


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 15, 2007)

the first thing I would do is buy my mom herdream house, a nice cottage on a lake. Then new vehicles for everyone.After that I would build my dream horse farm with a half mile track soi could train trotters. When I got tired of that, I would hire someoneto look after my farm and travel north america in a winnebago, just myand hubby.


----------

